# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  [Review] ASUS Radeon R7 260X DC2 OC

## blogsechia1

Trước khi con này xuất hiện thì chắc anh em cũng đã có dịp chiêm nghiệm 2 con R9 280X và R9 270X thuộc phân khúc tầm trung của AMD rồi. Nhưng đã có tầm trung lại chưa thấy tầm thấp, AMD quyết định tung ra 2 con hàng 260X và 260 thuộc dòng R7 để bổ sung cho phân khúc này. Điều đặc biệt ở chỗ là con R7 260X có cấu hình không khác mấy so với card đồ họa của máy chơi game Xbox One ít nhất là trên mặt giấy tờ (Theo TechPowerUp).


​
Được định giá ở mức $140, R7 260X rất thích hợp cho các hệ thống sẵn sàng cho gaming có giá thành dưới $400. Theo cách hiểu của TechPowerUp thì con này được sinh ra để thay thế cho HD 7670 hay HD 7700 tùy theo chúng ta hiểu cách mà AMD đặt tên lại cho nhóm sản phẩm mới ra của họ như thế nào. R9 290 series thay HD 7900 series, tương tự là R9 280 – HD 7800 (nhóm dưới $300), R9 270 – HD 7700 (nhóm dưới $200).


Cũng giống như R9 280X và R9 270X, R7 260X không hề thay đổi cấu trúc GPU mà kế thừa nó từ những người tiền nhiệm, nhưng mà là kế thừa của HD 7790 chứ không phải là HD 7700 như mình có nói ở trên. Và để cho đúng với cụm từ “Bình mới rượu cũ” thì anh em hãy nhìn vào bảng thông số mà mình vẽ theo dữ liệu của TechPowerUp:


​
Nhìn vào đây các bác dễ dàng thấy được gần như không có sự khác biệt nào giữa R7 260X và Hd 7790 ngoài việc nó có xung cao hơn mà thôi. Để xem ngoài việc là một bản sao gần như hoàn chỉnh, R7 260X còn có gì ngon lành không thì mình sẽ test thử đại diện của nó là con R7 260X DC2 OC của ASUS xem như thế nào.


​
Về giá con này thì không rõ các dealer lớn bên mình có lấy về chưa thì mình chưa rõ, hy vọng giá sẽ đẹp đẹp chút.



​
Vì là dòng sản phẩm cấp thấp nên hộp của con này đúng chất nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh y chang cái thời HD 7700 còn tung hoành. Nói chung thì cũng giới thiệu mấy công nghệ vớ vẩn ăn theo con này thôi. Không có gì lạ lẫm ở đây nên mình next.




​
Cái hộp lót ở trong lúc mở ra mình thấy hơi dơ dơ chả biết có ai đụng vào chưa? lúc mở ra thì có một cái sự lộn xộn không hề nhẹ tí nào, khi mà gói chứa card như cái đống bùi nhùi, đã vậy phần phụ kiện lại thiếu mất cổng chuyển DVI-VGA và dĩa driver; theo specs, thì phần phụ kiện của con này gồm:


- cầu CF
- cổng chuyển DVI-VGA
- dĩa driver và sách hướng dẫn




​Phía trước vẫn là bộ tản DC2 với 2 quạt làm mát 8 cm nhưng có cái 2 ống đồng 8mm lòi lên trông mất thẩm mỹ thấy ớn lạnh luôn cái thiết kế tản này thì mình đã từng gặp ở con R9 270 rồi, giờ ASUS bê lại áp cho con này, nhìn nó trông ngu ngu thế nào ấy :gach: hiệu quả hay không thì chờ phần cuối bài sẽ rõ thôi, cơ mà mình là mình ghét cái kiểu tản này rồi đó


​Phía sau thì lừa tình hơi quá đáng khi cái bo mạch nó ngắn hơn cái tản cả khúc nếu mà cái tản nó làm nhỏ lại cho vừa với bo mạch thì con này nhìn nó đỡ hơn nhiều.



​Góc nhìn phía trên và dưới cho các bác thích soi phần ống đồng vô duyên của con này.


​Để cấp nguồn cho con này thì chỉ cần 1 đầu 6 pin thôi, quá nhẹ nhàng cho một cuộc tình.


​Con R7 260X này chỉ chạy được max là 2 way CF thôi, cơ mà vậy cũng đủ cho một con tầm thấp rồi.


​Khu vực cổng kết nối gồm 2 cổng DVI và 2 cổng Display Port, HDMI full size. Nhìn mới để ý lên hình chỗ này nó khá là dơ, chắc thím nào trong ASUS test lâu lắm rồi mới đưa cho mình lắm đây.


*Hệ thống test* của mình như sau:


​
Và giờ *benchmark* đã tới;


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*
​
*3DMark Fire Strike*
​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme*
​
*Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*
​
*Valley Extreme HD*
​
*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*


​Frames: 9028 - Time: 209385ms - Avg: 43.117 - Min: 33 - Max: 70


*Batman AC Max Settings 1080p, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*
​
*Bioshock Infinite*
​
*Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​Frames: 22307 - Time: 321175ms - Avg: 69.454 - Min: 56 - Max: 85


*Crysis 2*
​
*Crysis 3 Max Settings 1080p, FXAA On, No Vsync*


​Frames: 2969 - Time: 121447ms - Avg: 24.447 - Min: 18 - Max: 34


*DMC Devil May Cry Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync*


​Frames: 20471 - Time: 170603ms - Avg: 119.992 - Min: 93 - Max: 157


*GRID 2 Ultra Settings 1080p, MSAA 8x, No Vsync*
​
*Hitman Absolution Ultra Settings, MSAA 0x, No Vsync*
​
*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*
​
*Sleeping Dogs*
​
*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*
​
*Ép xung* con có thể nói là hơi bị ngon đấy vì sao ngon thì xin mời anh em xem hình dưới:


​
Core lên được 11%, 3% cho memory, thấp vậy nhưng nếu so với bản ref thì hơi bị khủng đấy, chưa kể con mà mình đang cầm nó cũng đã oc kha khá so với bản ref rồi. Sau đây là các benchmark khi card đã được ép xung:


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*
​
*3DMark Fire Strike*

​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme*

​
*Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*
​
*Valley Extreme HD*
​


*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*


​Frames: 9464 - Time: 210040ms - Avg: 45.058 - Min: 35 - Max: 69


*Batman AC Max Settings 1080p, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*
​
*Bioshock Infinite*
​
*Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*


​Frames: 22831 - Time: 311643ms - Avg: 73.260 - Min: 59 - Max: 89


*Crysis 2*
​
*Crysis 3 Max Settings 1080p, FXAA On, No Vsync*


​Frames: 3163 - Time: 120183ms - Avg: 26.318 - Min: 19 - Max: 37


*DMC Devil May Cry Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync*


​Frames: 23633 - Time: 181881ms - Avg: 129.937 - Min: 101 - Max: 166


*GRID 2 Ultra Settings 1080p, MSAA 8x, No Vsync*
​
*Hitman Absolution Ultra Settings, MSAA 0x, No Vsync*
​
*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*
​


*Sleeping Dogs*
​
*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*
​
Và đây là chart so sánh hiệu năng trước và sau khi ép xung:



​
Nhìn vào 2 chart trên thì có vẻ ép xung cũng có tác dụng đấy, nhưng tiếc là không nhiều lắm, chịu thôi vì con này nó thuộc dòng thấp mà...


Tới màn cuối cùng là test *nhiệt độ* xem con hàng này thế nào?


*Điều kiện test* như sau:
Hệ thống đặt trên benchtable.
Máy lạnh set cứng 23*C.
Mặc định quạt auto, ép xung quạt 100%.
GPU-Z ghi log 2 trường hợp mặc định và ép xung.
Phép thử dùng Metro Last Light với settings có PhysX.
Nhiệt độ được tính từ lúc game load được cảnh nền (không tính loading screen).


*Kết quả đo* như sau:
[*]_Mặc định (Quạt set auto)_
*Min: 35*C, Max: 60*C - Fan Speed: Auto*


[*]_Ép xung (Quạt set 100%)_
*Min: 34*C, Max: 60*C - Fan Speed: 100%*


Nếu chiếu theo khung nhiệt độ an toàn trong phòng máy lạnh là <75*C và phòng bình thường là <79*C thì cả 2 trường hợp con này chấp tất nói chung mức này để daily vẫn ngon lành cành đào, anh em khỏi phải lo lắng về vấn đề nhiệt độ, nên nhớ là cộng thêm khoảng 3-4*C khi đóng case nhé


*Lời kết*


_Ưu_


Hỗ trợ 2-way CF
Hiệu năng mặc định khá.
Khả năng ép xung ngon.
Nhiệt độ quá tốt trong cả 2 trường hợp.


_Khuyết_
Hiệu năng sau khi ép xung chưa đạt theo kỳ vọng
Hiệu năng các game có PhysX quá chán.


_Nguồn techpowerup_​

----------


## yeuyeu90

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS Radeon R7 260X DC2 OC*

thông số card này ngon quá, thiết kế tản nhiệt thông minh, hệ thống test chuẩn

----------


## nomad123

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS Radeon R7 260X DC2 OC*

quạt lớn, tản nhiệt thiết kế thông thoáng, ưu điểm nhiều:wacko:

----------

